# dosing CO2 for emerged plants



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

i would like to increase the co2 levels in my 2m*2m*2m greenhouse - what is the best way to do it? 
its hydrophonic setup with sump and power head - do u thing rich co2 water could elp stimulate something?


----------

